# ربطة الشعر العجيبة



## وردة الجوري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ربطة الشعر العجيبة 
سعر الحبة 12 ريال 
سعر الجملة 10 ريال ​ 
‫ربطة الشعر‬&lrm; - YouTube​ 
للطلب الإتصال على جوال التجر​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ربطة الشعر العجيبة*

الله يووفقك اختي


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ربطة الشعر العجيبة*

بالتوفيق لكي


----------



## وردة الجوري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ربطة الشعر العجيبة*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .


----------

